

Keeping Count: The TechCrunch Layoff Tracker - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/17/keeping-count-the-techcrunch-layoff-tracker/

======
motoko
Is this an abnormal frequency of startup layoffs, or is this sensationalism
citing an unlabeled red graph? What were layoffs one year ago?

------
ashishk
this is unfortunately a part of the game.

good luck to those that have been let go.

